# Fall run start tomorrow(for me)



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I know I was not here much and haven't posted a report since the bluefish contest but somtimes life gets in the way,but starting tomorrow I'm back on the shore. the weather man say it's going to be a great morning for fishing so hopefully the fish we be there for me so start the Fall run for me


----------

